# The Great Poultry Debate



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2013)

Turkey > Chicken

That is all.... Carry on.


----------



## SAD (Jan 14, 2013)

I wouldn't hit my protein goals if I had to eat white meat instead of red.  I eat at least 3 times as much red as white.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2013)

SAD said:


> I wouldn't hit my protein goals if I had to eat white meat instead of red.  I eat at least 3 times as much red as white.



Same here... Shit makes me wanna puke at this point. But ground turkey breast with taco seasoning is how I keep my overall food cost down.  Usually at least one meal per day of turkey. I'll blend in ground beef with it too sometimes to keep it edible.  Something weird lately though; I've always hated fish, yet I've had it every night for the past two weeks... Loving it.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 14, 2013)

I seriously just "laughed out loud".      But in all seriousness, there's a reason chicken costs less than beef.



You Get What You Pay For!!!


----------



## losieloos (Jan 14, 2013)

Im a red meat man myself.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 14, 2013)

Wtf, more protein in red meat fellas.  Just costs more.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2013)

Chicken > Turkey.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate turkey, it always gets dry on me.


----------



## 0tj0 (Jan 14, 2013)

chicken > everything

I eat 4lbs a day!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2013)

meats chicken turkey fish and coochi is what I like to eat on a daily basis


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 14, 2013)

red meat then chicken


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 14, 2013)

losieloos said:


> I hate turkey, it always gets dry on me.



That's funny I have the same problem with yo mama


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> meats chicken turkey fish and coochi is what I like to eat on a daily basis


don't forget my dick


----------



## Christosterone (Jan 14, 2013)

losieloos said:


> I hate turkey, it always gets dry on me.



Learn to cook! Chicken can be awesome, but I prefer ground turkey over beef for health reasons


----------



## Spongy (Jan 14, 2013)

Actually, I prefer ground turkey over ground beef in a few things...  Pasta being one of them.  Just had myself a nice dinner...  2 cups Penne (measured uncooked), 12 oz cooked ground Turkey, 1/2 cup organic no sodium added sauce.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 14, 2013)

I prefer chicken by far, but make an awesome turkey chili and burger...


----------



## Azog (Jan 14, 2013)

Chicken > turkey. 

Everything is better than both of those though. Rabbit, lamb and even goat. Some fish too. Especially shellfish. 

A high quality, rare ribeye is the king tho.


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Turkey > Chicken
> 
> That is all.... Carry on.



I cast my vote FOR poultry


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2013)

I love the cow and the pig, I eat birds too and fish but I love the cow.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 14, 2013)

Turkey moreso than chicken. But I do eat chicken, fish and turkey daily. Throw in a steak a couple of weeks a night.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 14, 2013)

Ground turkey is the staple of my diet. Ate so much chicken over the years if its not BBQ chicken I really don't wanna eat it.. Most of the time I just mix up 1cup of brown rice with 10oz of ground chicken and then put a little BBQ sauce over it, mix and eat...... 

If I could afford it, I would just eat steaks everyday all day! Love the cow. Just cost to much.......

Homemade turkey burgers are great too! You can eat turkey with and in anything and stay in your protein requirements..


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 14, 2013)

I prefer ground beef and steak over these two choices.  But my week consist of mostly steak, ground beef.  But I do like chicken (make enchiladas, or crock pot it with some honey and soy sauce, grill that shit!)  Turkey burger is all right too.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 14, 2013)

Chicken..... Tuna ..... Black Beans ..... Ground Turkey ..... Beef.........

In that order. As you were...

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cashout (Jan 14, 2013)

18 oz of skinless boneless chicken breast a day - every day. 

16 oz of pure egg whites a day - every day.

No red meat - slows down my metabolism.

No fish - stinks up my house.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 14, 2013)

Have been eating birds for 4 $%%#&$  years. Wife just got quarter of a beef.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 14, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> meats chicken turkey fish and coochi is what I like to eat on a daily basis



Haha but I like chicken better.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 14, 2013)

I love them both equally .. I normally load up on chicken because It's a pain to cook an entire turkey.. For some reason, I don't care for ground turkey.. 
 So it's nice to throw in turkey about 5 times a year (around a 20lb bird)


----------

